# Solve this medical mystery



## Tmaxson (Feb 7, 2013)

My right ear has been clogged (kind of like when you fly and you can't "pop" them) since Monday morning.

I did go to an ENT on Tuesday thinking that it was a result of ear wax build up from me wearing ear plugs at night to drown out my husbands snoring.  However that was not the case.  ENT said there was no blockage in either ear however when looking into my nose he noticed that my nasal passages were severely swollen (don't know why).  I do not feel congested and I can breathe just fine through my nose.  I did just have Bronchitis in early December and the flu mid-January.   He prescribed nasonex nasal spray twice a day for 10 days and then come back if it hasn't cleared up.

Now I do know that when I get a cold my ears can feel a little clogged but this is beyond that.  When you have a cold and your ears are clogged and you take a decongestant or a hot steaming shower it will clear up a bit, or when you yawn you get a glimpse of being able to hear correctly but that is not the case here.   I've been doing the nasal spray and often opening my mouth as wide as possible trying to get it to clear and nothing.

There is a constant ringing/roaring in that ear along with not being able to hear correctly.  I also can hear myself talk with sort of echo and when people talk to me it somewhat echoes or rings in that ear.  I've been avoiding talking to people because it's very annoying.

I've heard of tinnitus but I wouldn't think something like that would have such a sudden onset.  I was fine when I went to sleep Sunday and then it was there when I woke up Monday morning.

I also have high blood pressure and I've been on medication Losartan/HCTZ for 4 years, just in case that has anything to do with it.

Thought I would just see what others have to say, maybe someone out there has some ideas.  Doctors can help but I think having some knowledge myself would also benefit me.

Thanks in advance for any information you guys can provide.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 7, 2013)

I think blood pressure could cause that. Maybe your meds aren't working as well anymore.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry but I think it is time for you to be culled,  , Sorry I couldn't be of more help!!!!!!


----------



## Tmaxson (Feb 7, 2013)

I thought maybe it could have something to do the with the high blood pressure as well, but I was just seen a couple months ago by my Dr. about my blood pressure and there weren't any issues at that time.  My blood pressure has been really good and in the 4 years I've been on this medication, I haven't had any bad side effects.  Seems strange that something like this would happen so suddenly but I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Tmaxson (Feb 7, 2013)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Sorry but I think it is time for you to be culled,  , Sorry I couldn't be of more help!!!!!!


  I think so as well


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 7, 2013)

I've got no idea and couldn't help in the least. But I do hope you feel better and w/e this is, it goes away. I know what it's like to have that ringing in your ears the the echo and pain. It sucks!

No Shelly May! She's a keeper.  haha


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Dang humans, sheep and goats are so much easier to figure out.


----------



## Tmaxson (Feb 7, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I've got no idea and couldn't help in the least. But I do hope you feel better and w/e this is, it goes away. I know what it's like to have that ringing in your ears the the echo and pain. It sucks!
> 
> No Shelly May! She's a keeper.  haha


Thank you Straw.  My family would probably agree on the keeper comment as well because without me they would just die if they had to do all that I do around the house every day.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Ohhhhh, now it 's getting deep


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 7, 2013)

That sounds exactly like what I am hearing through my perforated eardrum ear...only I had killer pain when it happened.....could you have injured the eardrum some time ago and now it is healed but still damaged?.... I can sometimes hear OK out of the not broken ear (it comes and goes a bit ), but the busted one still sounds like my own breathing is right inside my brain and sounds like darth vader....I sometimes have the ringing for a few hours at a time and sometimes others talking to me is extremely distorted, sometimes just very muted.


----------



## Tmaxson (Feb 7, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> That sounds exactly like what I am hearing through my perforated eardrum ear...only I had killer pain when it happened.....could you have injured the eardrum some time ago and now it is healed but still damaged?.... I can sometimes hear OK out of the not broken ear (it comes and goes a bit ), but the busted one still sounds like my own breathing is right inside my brain and sounds like darth vader....I sometimes have the ringing for a few hours at a time and sometimes others talking to me is extremely distorted, sometimes just very muted.


I don't recall any injury nor did the ENT see any injury or blockage but I do have all the same issues you mentioned.  I was really hoping for some type of blockage so that the Dr could just remove it and be all better but basically he said  and let's just wait and see if it goes away in the next 10 days.  ....Gee thanks Doc....


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 7, 2013)

One of the funnier but not so funny things is that when I eat anything mildly crunchy, it sounds like an alien is chewing on my brain!  SO I am eating "quiet" food for a few days.  I was given antibiotics for the 2 ear infections and pain control pills for the first few days. The doc did say that it would likely be at least a month for the fluid in/behind the eardrums to go away.  I think that means it could be that long before my hearing is as normal as it will get. He said that usually small tears will heal on their own in about 3-4 days as long as you are careful and don't do anything crazy. I think the sinus infection I  was battling moved into my ears where the pressure was too much, and likely caused the rupture.

Hope you feel better soon...This is no fun!....well a little unusual, how many people can say they hear aliens chewing on their brains?????


----------



## currycomb1 (Feb 7, 2013)

welcome to my world. have always had inner ear problems. did you take a shower and get the ear wet? something that simple sets mine off. dr. suggested a netti pot and gargling with warm salt water. that is suppose to loosen things up. sinuses and ears are all connected, so your swollen sinuses may be causing pressure on the ear drum


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 7, 2013)

I really have never had ear problems before and I give the credit to using a hair dryer everyday, always getting that hot air into my ears seems to keep all the evil out, do you use a hair dryer if not you may try using one a couple of times a day to see if it helps. Just a thought........


----------



## woodsie (Feb 7, 2013)

I had crazy earplug very similar to what you described. I didn't go to the Dr. but it was driving me crazy. Anyhow I laid down and poured hydrogen peroxide in my ear and it fizzed like crazy and I waited until it stopped fizzing, probably 20 mins or so. I then used an ear syringe and rinse with really warm water a few times and voila I could hear again. I know the Dr. said it wasn't a plug but what could it hurt? seems unlikely to be a eardrum rupture if you don't recall doing anything traumatic to your ear. 

I hope you figure it out soon...ear issues are enough to drive you MAD!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 7, 2013)

I've used the hydrogen peroxide in my ears also.

It's a good thing to do if you've been swimming or need to make sure your ears are clean.  Like she said, put some in your ear, listen to it fizz for a few minutes, then turn over and let it drain.

Can't hurt, might help.

DonnaBelle


----------

